# Carpondro s



## Frozenmouse (Dec 29, 2007)

has anyone crossed a carpet with a GTP in Australia i know they have done it in the states.
not condoning cross breeding just curious.


----------



## cockney red (Dec 29, 2007)

*Popcorns still on hold.*


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 29, 2007)

Some how I don't think anyone is going to come out and say they have done it here.


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 29, 2007)

i would like to se wat it would look like. Yer i dont think anyone will admit to doing it.


----------



## Nikki. (Dec 29, 2007)

They look pretty nice , but i still love our Aussie snakes heaps more


----------



## Frozenmouse (Dec 29, 2007)

thats a pretty neat looking snake reguardless on peoples views on cross breeds.


----------



## nervous (Dec 29, 2007)

i dont think any breeder over here would do that because they would be losing thousands of dollars..


----------



## kakariki (Dec 29, 2007)

nervous said:


> i dont think any breeder over here would do that because they would be losing thousands of dollars..


They would also lose their license!!!


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you know what a carpondro is ? They are the product of 2 Australian snakes.
They have apparently been bred in NSW and no doubt other places as well, it must be remembered that only a small % of breeders would frequent this and other forums. 



Nikki_elmo10 said:


> They look pretty nice , but i still love our Aussie snakes heaps more


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 29, 2007)

They look amazing when young, but from the ones ive seen they seem to dull out as they get older, a friend bought 2 european bred ones a few years back.
Will be interesting to see what comes out of them.


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes I think it depends very much on exactly what the 'other' parent was. They are stunning when young and I have seen some very nice sub adults but not many bigger animals.


----------



## python blue (Dec 29, 2007)

nice snakes but as said they seem to dull out these seem to be a popular sp in pet shop all around europe atm and still will be for a little bit longer untill somthing new comes out nealy ever pet shop in bruno[czech republic]last year there was about 10 to 20 individuals in each pet shop selling for 5000 crouns thats about $250ea


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2007)

$250 for carpondro's, are you positive ?


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 29, 2007)

Very true ash, Ive seen some that have been crossed with standard green GTPs & the brown/gold coloured jungles, these offspring were nice for the first year, but did'nt look that good, esp after year 2. 
On the other hand ive seen nice bright yellow/black jungles crossed with some nice GTP's & the resulting offspring looked amazing & very promising.
Only time will tell.

That price wouldnt surprise me python blue, i think some thought they were going to be popular, but i'd say alot still frown over this crossing.
I dont think my friend paid alot of money for his pair, ill ask next time i speak to him


----------



## python blue (Dec 29, 2007)

boa yes im sure because i wanted one so bad while i was there but atm my dad is over there with his family and they have gone down dramaticaly in price now only about $100 and not so many in the shops now but there next big hit is diamond pythons over there that look nothing like dps apparently lol dad said there was 1 shop that had what looked like pure breed line advertised pure diamond pythons with a name of a well respected diamond python breeder here in australia but wouldent suprise me there going for about 20 000 crouns 2kea lol


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 29, 2007)

kakariki said:


> They would also lose their license!!!


 

depending on what state they are in.


i think they look nice but wouldnt do it every season unless i hav=de a spare female


----------



## CHONDROS (Dec 30, 2007)

yes they is sum in nsw that are 100% het as the male is albino carpet his male gtp got sick so he tryed his carpet now he has 14 100% hets no pics as yet will post sum if he lets me


----------



## Miss B (Dec 30, 2007)

CHONDROS said:


> yes they is sum in nsw that are 100% het as the male is albino carpet his male gtp got sick so he tryed his carpet now he has 14 100% hets no pics as yet will post sum if he lets me


 
Errrrr, I'm having trouble understanding.

So you're saying you know someone who crossed an albino carpet male with a GTP female?


----------



## Ryan93 (Dec 30, 2007)

that is a nice reptile in the pic morelia man


----------



## hugsta (Dec 30, 2007)

CHONDROS said:


> yes they is sum in nsw that are 100% het as the male is albino carpet his male gtp got sick so he tryed his carpet now he has 14 100% hets no pics as yet will post sum if he lets me


 

Hey Jarrod, I don't really have an issue with people hybridising animals, as far as I am concerned, as long as they are portayed as what they are. It is a personal decision to make and not something that I personally would do.

What does make me wonder though, is this person, was going to, obviously from what you have written, breed condros, but when his male GTP got sick decided to through an albino carpet over it instead. Sorry, but to me it doesn't sound like it was something he was planning to do, as some people on here have set out to create hybrids on purpose. Reading between the lines it seems as though this person is breeding more just to make some dollars. Maybe I am wrong, but why not wait until th male GTP is healthy rather then jut throwing an albino darwin over it just for the helll of it if it wasn't about the money. I don't know, just seems weird IMO.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## cockney red (Dec 30, 2007)

*As with any Coastal hybrid, they all end up looking like predominant coastals. what is the point?:?*


----------



## paul4 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a mate in NSW that has tried to breed his albino carpet over a green the past 2 years so im sure other people are doing it.
Paul


----------



## Splitmore (Dec 31, 2007)

paul4 said:


> I have a mate in NSW that has tried to breed his albino carpet over a green the past 2 years so im sure other people are doing it.
> Paul



what would be the advantage of using an albino capet? The young wouldn't display the albino gene and to my knowledge all hybrids produced from these pairing overseas have never been able to reproduce, hence making it impossible to produce an albino hybrid.


----------



## cockney red (Dec 31, 2007)

*Nail on the head Splitmore. What would be the point.:?*


----------



## chip (Dec 31, 2007)

hugsta said:


> I don't really have an issue with people hybridising animals, as far as I am concerned, as long as they are portayed as what they are. .
> 
> Reading between the lines it seems as though this person is breeding more just to make some dollars..
> 
> ...


 
First of all the one that niki-elmo posted is actually a very impressive looking animal, just a pity about its origins.

Hi Daz,

Some may say that it is no different to you pre buying all of Shanes Cape YORKS ,wacking a pretty mark up on them and then mis - leading the future buyers when you sell them as Cape Tribulation animals. 

Shane himself knows that they are not Tribs.

Is that not the same as the comment that you said earlier about being portrayed for something that they are not?

Regards,

Chip


----------



## cockney red (Dec 31, 2007)

*Oh dear, and theirs me out of popcorn.*


----------



## chip (Dec 31, 2007)

Splitmore said:


> what would be the advantage of using an albino capet? The young wouldn't display the albino gene and to my knowledge all hybrids produced from these pairing overseas have never been able to reproduce, hence making it impossible to produce an albino hybrid.


 
That is a very valid point Splitmore, but unfortunately I dont think it will stop the hybrid loving brigade.

Cheers,

Chip


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 31, 2007)

Splitmore said:


> what would be the advantage of using an albino capet? The young wouldn't display the albino gene and to my knowledge all hybrids produced from these pairing overseas have never been able to reproduce, hence making it impossible to produce an albino hybrid.



Carpondros (and several other interspecific and intergenetic hybrid pythons) have reproduced. In some cases they even have commercial names for the backcrosses, taking into account which cross it was, such as the BurmxRetic crossed with a Retic vs a BurmxRetic crossed with a Burm. I don't think it would be all that great a challenge to create an albino F2 Carpondro, or an albino Carpondro/Carpet backcross (75% Carpet 25% Chondro).


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Splitmore said:


> what would be the advantage of using an albino capet? The young wouldn't display the albino gene and to my knowledge all hybrids produced from these pairing overseas have never been able to reproduce, hence making it impossible to produce an albino hybrid.


 
I know it's from the internet so it is far from gospel but according to this website http://www.sprucenubblefarm.com/carpondros/index.php 

"While carpondros have been shown to be fertile by breeding them back to carpets or GTP's we are not aware of any Carpondro x Carpondro pairings"

If this were true it may allow the creation of hybrid albino GTP's, providing the backcrosses are also fertile.


----------



## cement (Dec 31, 2007)

Remind me again whats so good about em?


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 31, 2007)

cement said:


> Remind me again whats so good about em?



Some people think they look pretty. Some people find rare and unusual things appealing. Some people like to do things just because they know it will upset others. One or more of these reasons will apply to everyone who likes hybrids.


----------



## cockney red (Dec 31, 2007)

cement said:


> Remind me again whats so good about em?




*Nothing. A coastal bitsa is a coastal bitsa. No matter what the other bit is.*


----------



## zulu (Dec 31, 2007)

*re Carpondro s*

What a waste of good green tree pythons,i wouldnt pay 2 bob for one.


----------



## Australis (Dec 31, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> Some people think they look pretty. Some people find rare and unusual things appealing. Some people like to do things just because they know it will upset others. One or more of these reasons will apply to everyone who likes hybrids.



You forget those who just have NO IDEA...


----------



## Retic (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes Carpondros have been bred several times overseas, possibly even here I don't know. 



Sdaji said:


> Carpondros (and several other interspecific and intergenetic hybrid pythons) have reproduced. In some cases they even have commercial names for the backcrosses, taking into account which cross it was, such as the BurmxRetic crossed with a Retic vs a BurmxRetic crossed with a Burm. I don't think it would be all that great a challenge to create an albino F2 Carpondro, or an albino Carpondro/Carpet backcross (75% Carpet 25% Chondro).


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 31, 2007)

All we need now is some wally to mention the whole dog cross breeding debate & the fact that theres still pure strains of wild dog left in the wild


----------



## Retic (Dec 31, 2007)

You catch on fast


----------



## fishead (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't hold back now chip! hahhaahhhaarr classic.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2008)

any pics of the albino carpet cros chrondo yet??


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2008)

personaly i like them, this one looks good i like its pattern could pass as jungle maybe but still i like it


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 1, 2008)

american gtp s come in that many different color variations its hard to tell some of the chondros from the carpondros they are selling over there. gtps are selling for $500-$2000 us, and the carpondros are selling for $4000-$10000 us,


----------



## NickM (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually you can get GTPs for as little as $225 here. I bred them and have even sold C.B. offspring for that amount.

As for the carpondros, nobody really ever pays that much for them, or for any extreme hybrids. They always advertise them for crazy amounts but when and if they ever actually sell its usually for a fraction of that.

I have seen several of them in person, both babies and adults, the babies are always interesting looking and every adult I have ever seen was dark and dirty looking.

They also have fertility problems. To date there has never been a successfull carpondro X carpondro breeding, though there have been many attempts. All the eggs produced in such pairings have been infertile.

There has been one clutch of carpondro X jungle carpet that proiduced a few living offsping , though they were small and did not look healthy in the pics i saw, they also just looked like slightly odd lookings jungles so , there seems to be very little point in going that route.

There has also been one clutch of carpondro X GTP and it also produced a few live offspring, though they just looked like slightly odd yellow GTP babies, so again, whats the point.

I personally wish they were compleley sterile, as they would do no harm.

Nick


----------



## viridis (Jan 2, 2008)

fishead said:


> Don't hold back now chip! hahhaahhhaarr classic.


 
He has a good point though Fishead! Definitely a classic !



Cheers,

Nick


----------



## hugsta (Jan 2, 2008)

chip said:


> First of all the one that niki-elmo posted is actually a very impressive looking animal, just a pity about its origins.
> 
> Hi Daz,
> 
> ...


 
Hey Chip,

Thanks for your interesting reply. 

I thought I would give you a few facts so you might get things right in the future.

Firstly, here is a thread you should read about the B&W's I have.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes/b-and-w-cape-yorks-58055
You may notice the title it has.......

Also, I don't see where I have advertised any as Cape Tribulations yet......maybe you can show me where you saw the add for them??

I would be interested in knowing how much you think I paid for them? Also, is it jealousy or something else that makes people get, what seems to be envious, when someone buys a clutch of animals because the person who bred them does not wish to deal with a heap of individual people. I still have to house them, get them feeding and look after them for a while before I even consider moving them on. I am sure if you had the opportunity you wouldn't say no. Just for the record, I am not wacking up the prices, I have an arrangement with Shane and he will be better of than me when they are all sold. I just hope to get a pair out of all this work for free and I will be happy.

If you knew Shane, you would not be making comments about what he really thinks, as you would know differently.

Who can honestly say what Shanes line is? I suppose your going to tell me next that you can tell from a photo the snakes exact origins. Everybody seems to know where they come from, some seem to think they came from a person on the NT, which is also not true. Seems too much speculation, just to taint anothers persons line of animals, with no real proof or backing. To me, I don't care where they come from, they are a great snake, end of story.

Seeing as they are on paper as Cheynei, I may sell them as Cape York Tribulation Jungle Carpets just so I cover all angles.

So, no I haven't portrayed anything as being anything else at this stage, I have only discussed it.

Regards
Darren


----------



## fishead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Hugsta, just out of interest was the yearling pair that was sold on herp trader a few weeks ago yours? 
If not everybody seems to think so, so this would be a good oportuntiy for you to clear the air.


----------



## hugsta (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for asking Steve, would have preferred this to other remarks made though but not to worry, most people assume to many things without asking questions. And we all know what assume does to us all.......:lol: But, to answer your question:

The ones on Herp Shop were not mine. I did see these though and must admit, they looked exactly liked Shanes lines. I have sold two animals out of the original 4 I received from Shane. Both were sold as Cape Yorks, both to people on here. I do not wish to mention who they are, as they may not want people to know, although one of them has posted several photos of his animal on threads previoulsy. The only reason I sold them was because I had 3 males and 1 female. I kept a pair and sold the others on the previso that they would have a pick of the females after I had picked what I wanted to keep from the next clutch. The people that bought them can reply to this thread if they want and they can confirm this.

I am always honest in my trading and always try to do th right thing. I don't know what peoples problems are with Shanes line, or the fact that I am selling them, other than the fact it seems nobody else wants 'competition' with animals of similar nature. I am not comparing, nor want to compare these with other similar lines and have said that from the beginning. These animals sell themselves. My only wish was to find out the true origin of these animals and even people that believed them to be Cape Tribs, suddenly changed their mind. So to me, I am not fussed as to what they are, I don't know how many times I have to repeat this. They will be sold as what I bought them as, I have never attempted to sell them any other way. Nor will I.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## SnakePower (Jan 2, 2008)

I certainly thought the animals sold on the herp trader recently were from Hugsta, even had a few herp friends mention it to me as well. Although, we are only guessing they were his. As fishead said if Daz wants to let us know if they were his, that would certainly clear the air to some extent.

Other than that, I haven't seen Hugsta advertise his (Shane's) animals as Tribs, but I have seen a lot of posts trying to hint, imply or get people to say or agree they are Tribs. Obviously that's what Daz wants and is trying to achieve, so they can be "marketed" as such. 

I know there has been a number pre sold, so it would be interesting to know what the buyers have been told they have put their money down on.

One thing I do agree with is that they are on paper as Cheynei, so I don't have a problem with them being sold as jungles. Me myself, sell Capey's as jungles as that is not only what they are on paper as, but as NPWS classify them as. So Cape Jungles, or Cape York Jungles is cool, but selling them as Tribs is definitely misleading.


----------



## SnakePower (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great Daz, thanks for clearing that up. I know a lot of people were thinking those animals on H/T were yours. 

Like I said as long as they are sold as what they are, their Cheynei classification is more than OK!!


----------



## hugsta (Jan 2, 2008)

SnakePower said:


> I certainly thought the animals sold on the herp trader recently were from Hugsta, even had a few herp friends mention it to me as well. Although, we are only guessing they were his. As fishead said if Daz wants to let us know if they were his, that would certainly clear the air to some extent.
> 
> Other than that, I haven't seen Hugsta advertise his (Shane's) animals as Tribs, but I have seen a lot of posts trying to hint, imply or get people to say or agree they are Tribs. Obviously that's what Daz wants and is trying to achieve, so they can be "marketed" as such.
> 
> ...


 
To help answer this Snake power, all the animals were sold and a few more, based on the pictures from the thread I linked to above. All of these people saw that they are down as Cape Yorks, but are cheynei on paper, not mcdowelli. If you read the thread above, you will see that I was only trying to find out what people thought they were. And the fact still remains, that most believe them to be Cape Tribs, a lot more than most realise. Who knows what they will be sold as in the future, but I would put money on it that many will sell them as Cape Tribs as that is what they are certainly like. The animals I have sold have been sold as Cape Yorks, once again, anyone who has bought them is welcome to tell you themselves.

Regards
Daz


----------



## hugsta (Jan 2, 2008)

SnakePower said:


> That's great Daz, thanks for clearing that up. I know a lot of people were thinking those animals on H/T were yours.
> 
> Like I said as long as they are sold as what they are, their Cheynei classification is more than OK!!


 
So what is it with all these people that assumes they were mine? Did none of them have the ballls to PM me and ask?? LOL I don't bite you know.....:lol:

Cheers
Daz


----------



## SnakePower (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Daz,

I don't know mate! lol. All I know is they looked a hell of a lot like the animals we are talking about, and I guess a lot of people just assumed they were yours (including myself). As for having Balls... we'll the ladies don't have'm (fair enough) and I guess the guys just didn't want to start any conflicts. You know us herpers mate, need to stick together!! 

Cheers,
Zac.


----------



## hugsta (Jan 2, 2008)

SnakePower said:


> Hey Daz,
> 
> I don't know mate! lol. All I know is they looked a hell of a lot like the animals we are talking about, and I guess a lot of people just assumed they were yours (including myself). As for having Balls... we'll the ladies don't have'm (fair enough) and I guess the guys just didn't want to start any conflicts. You know us herpers mate, need to stick together!!
> 
> ...


 
LOL Zac, yes we do. At least you have admitted to assuming they were from me, it doesn't really worry me, just would have been nice to have asked that's all. I suppose it is just frustrating when people start having a go at you under the assumption it was you. Besides that, there is no way in helll I would be selling my animals....LOL. I am sure there weren't too many ladies that assumes they were my animals, if so, sorry ladies.....:lol:

Cheers
Daz


----------



## Joshua VW (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally think that Green Tree Pythons look good enough without trying to cross breed them but the GTR/Carpets I have seen I think look quite nice.


----------



## viridis (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the thing that makes a lot of people laugh is, how many of you have actually seen a Cape Tribulation Carpet in the wild?

Have you Daz?

It is all fine for people to carry on and ''GUESS'' what locale that a certain animal looks like but at the end of the day, it is all rubbish.

No wonder why a lot of serious herps do not get on the internet forums as threads like these are unbelievable.

I have nothing against this line but what gets me wound up, is people that do not have a real idea on locale , leading other newbies up the garden path on a guess. In some cases the most it could be is an educated guess.

Have you noticed that barely any herps that have spent a great deal of time in FNQ- namely Daintree / Cape Tribulation / Bloomfield have commented on this line of animal.

Daz,

You know that I think the animal that you posted in the Cape York thread is a dead set stunner. Vinspa's animals are the same. Hot as hell, so dont think this is an attack on you or shanes lineage. It is about animals being sold for animals ( locales) that they are not. It is as simple as that.

For years the herp world has seen every Jungle flogged as Krauss lineage ect and guess what???????????????? It is about to happen with Black and White Cheynei.

So folks ,

It looks like Cape Tribulation Carpets are the new black for this seasons fashionable snake list.

Nick


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 2, 2008)

I fail to see why everyone is saying that Daz has advertised these animals as Cape Trib's... when he bought them as Cape Yorks, calls them Cape Yorks, and is going to be selling them as Cape Yorks?

I might aswell start calling Stock's line of Jungles Krauss, not because they are Krauss just because I fell like it, even though they are are bought/sold/advertised as Stock linage.. but they really are Krauss because everyone is playing Chinese whispers...


----------



## viridis (Jan 2, 2008)

MrSpike said:


> I might aswell start calling Stock's line of Jungles Krauss, not because they are Krauss just because I fell like it, even though they are are bought/sold/advertised as Stock linage.. but they really are Krauss because everyone is playing Chinese whispers...


 
Well go hard then Kane because alot of the animals we breed are from Peter ! 

The animals that we breed from Peter Krauss's animals will never be a Stock line. They will allways be Krauss animals BRED by Nick Stock ect.

Our other Jungle lines that were started about 25 years ago from Rex will allway be STOCK line ect.

When Daz breeds these Cape Yorks, the will not be Daz's line of Capeys, they will be Cape Yorks bred by Daz!

Nick


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 2, 2008)

viridis said:


> Our other Jungle lines that were started about 25 years ago from Rex will allway be STOCK line ect.



Thats what I'm referring to. That lineage must of originated from Krauss.. not because it does, I just feel like twisting your words around to read it how I want.

How much will Krauss linage super stripes be this season Nik? While where at it lets call them Cape Tribs aswell, you know, everyone is twisting everyone's words in this for something that they ARE NOT.

I assume all that crap I'm talking is annoying Nik? Now you know how Darren probably feels about you...


----------



## hugsta (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never sold these animals to anyone under the name of Cape Trib, so I don't know what your problem is Ncik?:?

No Nick, I haven't seen a Cape Tribulation Carpet. And your point is? You could go out and find a different looking animal every night and who says you won't find one like these? 

My point is I am not trying to pass them off as anything but what they are, but you guys up there seem to have one rule for your animals and another for someone else's. Tremains line of B&W's can come in a multitude of colours as he has said himself, yet if these have any other colour in them then they are Cape Yorks. Jungle don't get as big as these guys do at 6ft, yet I know Tremains line attain a similar size, if only slightly smaller. Does that also mean that Athertons are now not jungles because they get even bigger? It is the inconsistancy in your arguements that frustrate me and many others as well. How can you tell from those photos and say with all honesty that they can definatly not be from any area where jungles occur? If I had put up these photos and called them B&W Jungles and said they were not from Shane and were from someone else, you would all have said how nice the jungles are and there would not have been an ongoing discussion on this. As far as I am concerned it has gone on way to long and seems like a revolving door, never ending. 

Cheers
Daz


----------



## viridis (Jan 2, 2008)

Kane,

I ask you one question........

Have you ever seen a Jungle in the wild.........? Ever.....?

No , thats right, you have never seen a single animal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Unfortunately your views on labeling a Carpet with a specific locale are no better then anyone else who has no idea! Hence the reason why I said views/opinions. We all have the right to an opinion is just that some actually have half an idea about the topic.

No matter what happens you and many others with absolutely NO field experience, can claim locales and be 100% right.

Cape York is a massive area. It is like comparing a Palmerston Jungle to a Mackay Coastal. The area difference is the same!

At the end of the day, the animals Daz posted in the Cape York thread are truly stunning animals. If they hold these colours for another 2-3 years then your on a winner.

Dont get me wrong Daz, they are hot but locale is very important to me, hence the reason why I would buy animals from Tree as they are pure.

I ask one question Daz,

Can you please post an updated photo of the animal in question and can you take the pic with the snake on your arm for colour comparision.

Look forward to seeing an updated photo of this guy!

Nick


----------



## viridis (Jan 2, 2008)

Daz,

dont get me wrong I would like one of those stunning animals in my collection and if it was for sale, locale unknown, I would buy it, but they would allway be bred and sold as unknown locale Carpets.

IQuality animals will allways sell regardless of locales but it is nice to know what you are keeping.


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind... your being to stubborn to discuss this properly.


----------



## Retic (Jan 2, 2008)

So what about a GTP crossed with one of those Cape Yorks then ? 
Sorry I'll just get my coat :lol:


----------



## viridis (Jan 2, 2008)

Today, 08:34 PM 


MrSpike





The next big thing
*Subscriber*
Join Date: Jul-06
Location: Sydney
Gender:




Posts: 1,695 



Never mind... your being to stubborn to discuss this properly.

__________________
www.strictlyreptiles.com.au

"Twenty-seven, twenty-eight, twenty-nine... wait, what's after twenty-nine?"

"Twenty-ten you idiot!" 

Mr Spikey kid

No not to stubborn,

you just have no idea what you are talking about when it comes to Jungles.

I can feel an infraction coming on! yay, you get in trouble for stating the cold hard facts to a newbie!

Lucky me.

And Ash ,

crossing these back to a Chondro will do no good either as next to no one with Greens know what locale they are either lol ! 

Damn, we would then have to debate unknown locale Carpondos! EEEKKKKK

I better get my coat too for when I get baned for baging a newbie!

On a serious note,

I believe that these animals are top examples of Cape York Carpets and are just the prime examples out of the clutch.

When you look at the adults, it is clear that they are not Tribs. Like Darren stated, going off the offspring alone they (including me) would think that the are Hot Tribs, but the other siblings as adults give it away.

Nick


----------



## Retic (Jan 2, 2008)

I can tell the locale of any GTP.........................as long as it has a label. Aren't all our Greens Aussies ???!!!


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 2, 2008)

I NEVER once argued info regarding locals on Jungles, although I DID make a comment, regarding how your point of view on Darren's animals, applies back to yourself. I NEVER once claimed myself to be an expert.

Although I DID point out how your chain of thought looks from someone else's perspective. 

You say that because you have so many locals of Jungles, your an expert. Then please tell me what the Jungle in the picture bellow is?






Why turn a discussion into a personal attack Nik?

Call me a newbie? How long have I been keeping, do you even know?

You know nothing about me or my experience, gets some facts.


----------



## jessb (Jan 3, 2008)

This is hysterical, it is like a catfight at an all-girls school. Get your nails out girls!


----------



## hugsta (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, you have seen the photos I posted of a 4 year old animal and it still has maintained its colour. I don't know what animals you guys have seen that lead you to believe they are the same as these, but it must be obvious they are not. If you think they are then why not post up some pics so we can see what animals you are referring to.

I am happy to post up some pics once the animal has shed, was feed night tonight and found her in the middle of a slough cycle. Will take a pic of her any way you like, I don't have photoshop let alone know how to use it. I just point and click and that does me. Besides, I would rather an animal look worse in a photo than much better than real life. This only disappoints the buyer of the animal and gives you a bad name for photoshopping animals. 

I understand you like locality animals and so do I to an extent, but I don't let unknown locaity get in the way of buying a nice animal. As long as I know it is not a cross of some sort, I am happy with what I have.

Quality animals do sell themselves and I do agree it is nice to know you have an animal that is locale specific, but I sometimes believe too much emphasis is put on locale specific animals. I am not worried about their locale, when all said and done, they come from Cape York and that includes all the locales of the jungles you guys have and much much more......LOL


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, what a direction this thread has taken!

The concept of locale animals is easy, definitive, and has zero basis in assumption. For example, if I caught a diamond python at Heathcote, posted a pic, and alot of people thought it looked like a Gosford Diamond.... the animal would still be a Heathcote diamond, even if the almighty Diamond master Pugsly told me otherwise. Furthermore, animals without known provenance cannot be labelled with locale info via posting pics and asking for opinions, nor can the locale of animal be changed on a whim. 

There is no shame in having non-locale specific animals, actually in my eyes, there is alot of honour in selling animals without it (in situations where it is unknown or assumed at best), so that to those who choose to keep at a locale specific level can do so without polluting their lines with ambiguous animals. If it is important for you to sell your animals with locale data, spend more time looking for founding stock, dont guess label your existing animals.

Spoke, posting pics of ambiguous looking animals is counter-productive to your cause... if people were to hazard a guess and get it wrong, it would only prove that the same could be applied to Darrens animals and that they could have been labelled incorrectly based on pictuers on a forum also. There are alot of people on these forums that have extensive knowledge of the native fauna in their own neck of the woods, alot better than the average backyarder.

Daz, none of this was directed at you personally, I have spoken to you about these, and you know where i stand, they were sold to you as Cape Yorks sell them as Cape Yorks. As you have previosly stated, they will sell well enough on their own merits.


----------

